# Opnions on taking the job?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't understand why you would have to do the #2 horse?


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Owner of the first is paying for both horses


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like you would have to work horse #2 from the ground and ease into riding. As long as you can set the rules for what you do and how fast you progress and don't have to listen to any *** from the owner it seems doable to me. 

I wouldn't let any ideas about the future training of horse #2 influence you. For all you know she will use your polishing up her horse to sell it as soon as you dismount for the last time.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Seems a bit odd. I would charge regular for ground work sessions and if you decide to ride it charge more and see if they agree


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a business contract and you have as much right as the person paying you to set some conditions. I think you need to have a talk with the owner of the first horse and express your concerns about taking on both horses. Perhaps agreeing to try it for a short period of time to see how things go would be a possibility. This gives you a chance to evaluate the horses better and gives the owners a chance to see your progress. If things don't go well you don't have to continue.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I would take the initiative and talk with the other owner or horse #2. Ask her what she expects from the training and let her know what training you are able to provide. Communication is the key here. 
Riding green or challenging horses requires a confident & experienced rider. A person that is not comfortable with this will not be any help to a spoiled or problem horse. Only you know if you are the right person for this job. 

I have made good money over the years riding other people’s problems. Often fixing these horses requires me to spend more time training the owner than the horse. So one needs to learn to offer suggestion for improvement in a manner that is respectful not demeaning no matter how you may feel about them. 

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

horsecrazed09 said:


> The owner of the second mare is a beginner who _refuses advice_ from even the top trainers in the area?


 Give it a try but be careful. This kind of client is what makes horse training such a hard way to make a living and I hate to say it but many clients are too arrogant to listen especially if they've been involved with horses for a few years. I know plenty of people who have owned horses for 10 or 20 years and they haven't learned a thing! They will argue with you, ride their horses incorrectly and then go bad mouth you to every one else. A good way to get your reputation ruined without even trying!

You can try to make it plain that you will dump the project if this owner doesn't listen, it's the only way to protect your future reputation as a horse trainer.


----------

